# Dizzy and Shaky



## lavenderwings (Mar 11, 2007)

Does anyone ever have this happen, all of the sudden you get dizzy/fuzzy minded and shakey? When it happens I need to go lay down or I feel like I am going to faint. I even feel like I am going to throw up.


----------



## fat and not happy (Apr 20, 2007)

I agree. I often feel very lightheaded and I too get shakey sometimes.


----------



## thyroxinegirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes, almost as if your legs are not going to hold you up?


----------



## Bobm9uk (Apr 20, 2007)

lavenderwings said:


> Does anyone ever have this happen, all of the sudden you get dizzy/fuzzy minded and shakey? When it happens I need to go lay down or I feel like I am going to faint. I even feel like I am going to throw up.


vertigo can make you feel sick.....does your heart also feel 'different' ?palpitations/arrhythmia perhaps?

Bob


----------



## lavenderwings (Mar 11, 2007)

My whole body feels weird and I have a slight headache I threw up twice yesterday. Today I still have the headache and I feel weak in the knees. I am supposed to help DD move today but I think I am going to pass. 
As for my heart it seems fine and dh thought it may be vertigo too my sinuses have been acting up. I am just not sure how to react to stuff now that my thyroid is werid. I am not sure if it is my sinuses or my thyroid doing this to me AAARRRGGG!!!!!


----------



## Bobm9uk (Apr 20, 2007)

Have you had any experience using liquorice for a short period?

Bob


----------



## ForeverAutumn87 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hiya,
I take dizzy turns all the time, and it feels awful. I have actually lost my balance a few times and nearly keeled over. I think I have an underactive Thyroid, but my doctor seems to think that it is all in my head, and keeps wanting to give me anti depressants, I do not feel depressed and have told him that  My blood tests keep coming back in the normal range.

I am feeling so down at the moment and suffer from a host of symptoms, Piling on the weight with no change in eating habits, muscle pains/joint pains, pain behind the eyes, terrible headaches, not sleeping properly, overheating with cold hands and feet, low temperature 34.9 -35.6, a constant choaking feeling in my throat, confusion, mental slowness, extreme fatigue, Crying, Mood swings, brain fog, loss of memory, losing hair from my legs and outer eyebrows.

Just on thursday 19th april I was made to feel like a complete idiot at my work, I was advised that I am making so many mistakes right now, and I admitted that it is due to my inability to concentrate or multi-task at the moment as I am currently under the doctor, My Boss bluntly advised that If I cannot give a guaranteed 100% to my team I should think about changing to an easier position within my workplace. In other words they cannot acomodate me because I am ill. 
I am so shocked by their attitude, and I advised that I cannot guarantee 100% to anyone at the present time as I am currently not feeling up to it and I am not as able to cope right now, they told me to go home and think about it, adding "we want to help you, and don't want to put any pressure on you" well, to say the least that is exactly what they did do, put the pressure on, because I came home, cried all night and phoned in sick on Friday. 
I will be going to my doctor on monday morning and will now be demanding that he send me to an endocrinologist.  does any of these symptoms affect you? Is your doctor supportive? please help


----------



## Bobm9uk (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Autumn,

With a classic set of hypothyroid symptoms and 'normal lab results'......did you ask your doctor when s/he is going to take you seriously, before you actually loose your job and s/he gets sued to blazes ...... for negligence, or doesn't s/he care if you loose your job (on his/her ???reputable behaviour)......lack of professionlism etc......don't say it, just take a witness with you, anyone with a second pair of ears, friend, sister, mother, spouse, etc....

You actually want and deserve an explanation for all the symptoms and if the doctor can't or won't provide it, an immediate referral as a professional obligation...........

Bob


----------



## lavenderwings (Mar 11, 2007)

Sometimes you have to really PUSH your dr. for a referal. I found out about my thyroid by mistake they did full blood work and it was slightly off. And I went from there I was lucky my dr. referred me to endo.


----------



## Bobm9uk (Apr 20, 2007)

lavenderwings said:


> My whole body feels weird and I have a slight headache I threw up twice yesterday. Today I still have the headache and I feel weak in the knees. I am supposed to help DD move today but I think I am going to pass.
> As for my heart it seems fine and dh thought it may be vertigo too my sinuses have been acting up. I am just not sure how to react to stuff now that my thyroid is werid. I am not sure if it is my sinuses or my thyroid doing this to me AAARRRGGG!!!!!


If you get sick/shaky in the morning or during stressful periods, that can sometimes be adrenal related; has anyone tested your morning cortisol output?

Bob


----------



## lavenderwings (Mar 11, 2007)

If you get sick/shaky in the morning or during stressful periods, that can sometimes be adrenal related; has anyone tested your morning cortisol output

Nope I never heard of that. Today I am finally feeling better. I am writing all these episodes down I am beginning to see a pattern at least once a month this is happening. And there is no rhyme or reason for the times this is happening. Unless I am stressed and don't realize it.


----------



## seeker (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Bob, You seem to be a great source of help. I also have the "feel like I'm going to throw up" "light headed" "weak in my legs" "need to lay down" " nagging headache. I am wondering if this might have something to do with sugar regulation. I have been hypo since 97. Do you know anything about hypo and sugar regulation?


----------



## Bobm9uk (Apr 20, 2007)

> You seem to be a great source of help. I also
> have the "feel like I'm going to throw up" "light headed"
> "weak in my legs" "need to lay down" " nagging headache. I am
> wondering if this might have something to do with sugar
> ...


an immediate reply is that electrolytes are something to do with it.

an association betwen insulin use and magnesium excess or deficiency; my guess ~ deficiency.

have you ever had any odd looking lab tests for electrolytes or none?

If you've only ever had an ordinary GP do tests for thyroid function, they may not know enough to check electrolytes.

Bob


----------



## Bobm9uk (Apr 20, 2007)

lavenderwings said:


> If you get sick/shaky in the morning or during stressful periods, that can sometimes be adrenal related; has anyone tested your morning cortisol output
> 
> Nope I never heard of that. Today I am finally feeling better. I am writing all these episodes down I am beginning to see a pattern at least once a month this is happening. And there is no rhyme or reason for the times this is happening. Unless I am stressed and don't realize it.


Female reproductive cycles are stressors.

I'd start checking the relation to periods......high/low estrogen; check the usual pattern of estrogen output for someone of your age. Thyroid function follows roughly highs/lows in estrogen output......and a sliding scale of response during changes in estrogen output.

If your thyroid function appears to be erratic on a monthly basis ~ go look for corresponding changes in pituitary output ~ that affect the electrolyte control mechanisms.......oxytocin/vasopressin ....from the adrenals, aldosterone etc.....kidney function (renin)......chloride input and output giving rise to salt cravings.....

Bob


----------



## seeker (Apr 21, 2007)

Bobm9uk said:


> an immediate reply is that electrolytes are something to do with it.
> 
> an association betwen insulin use and magnesium excess or deficiency; my guess ~ deficiency.
> 
> ...


Bob, Thanks for responding, I'm not when my electrolytes were last checked, but I had a appointment with dr. yesterday and he did a lot of bloodwork, ( about 10 viles to check all hormone levels and has agreed to refer me to a Endo group of my choise, and he feels the labs he did yesterday will be what they will need. I know from my research they these dr started their practice and are affilitated with a teaching hospital so I feel pretty confident that they will order anything he was not awhere of ordering.) I'm currently on a thyroid dosage, but my last check came in at 1.8 tsh. I know the normal levels are .3 to 3.0. Can, if they want me to feel better, still increase my doseage,and still remain in normal levels?


----------



## seeker (Apr 21, 2007)

I have noticed if I get really stressed out, as if this roller coaster is enough of a stresser, it will put me flat on my back for days that I can't do ANYTHING. Does anyone know anything about AMSH, VIP, C4a,or VEGF????? They are all out of range. The C4a normal is 0-2830----mine is over 30,000?


----------



## Bobm9uk (Apr 20, 2007)

seeker said:


> Bob, Thanks for responding, I'm not when my electrolytes were last checked, but I had a appointment with dr. yesterday and he did a lot of bloodwork, ( about 10 viles to check all hormone levels and has agreed to refer me to a Endo group of my choise, and he feels the labs he did yesterday will be what they will need. I know from my research they these dr started their practice and are affilitated with a teaching hospital so I feel pretty confident that they will order anything he was not awhere of ordering.) I'm currently on a thyroid dosage, but my last check came in at 1.8 tsh. I know the normal levels are .3 to 3.0. Can, if they want me to feel better, still increase my doseage,and still remain in normal levels?


I'm glad you have an option to see an endo of your choice...what more could you want......of a teaching hospital, occasionally, you might be asked if the students can ask you questions too...

Best wishes
Bob


----------



## seeker (Apr 21, 2007)

Bob , I see you are on, you seem to be a good guide. I'm from USA (Virginia). Do you have any knowledge of VEGF,VIP,AMSH,and,C4a??????


----------



## Donna (May 1, 2007)

I am new to this site. I have been dealing with underactive thyroid for 7years. Recently i have been very bad with tiredness to the point i cannot cope. After more blood test i have found my thyroid is underactive again and my dose of thyroxine is raised from 200mcg to 250mcg.
I am worried about the effect on my heart but dont know enough or what questions to ask.
Does anyone know?



lavenderwings said:


> Does anyone ever have this happen, all of the sudden you get dizzy/fuzzy minded and shakey? When it happens I need to go lay down or I feel like I am going to faint. I even feel like I am going to throw up.


----------



## Bobm9uk (Apr 20, 2007)

seeker said:


> Bob , I see you are on, you seem to be a good guide. I'm from USA (Virginia). Do you have any knowledge of VEGF,VIP,AMSH,and,C4a??????


looking for

VIP Vasoactive Intestinal Peptide?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vasoactive_intestinal_peptide

and AMSH ? alpha melanocyte stimulating hormone

C4a Complement
[[...C4a Smaller fragment formed when C1s splits C4 into C4a and C4b. As an anaphylatoxin, C4a causes symptoms of immediate hypersensitivity but it has weaker activity than C3a or C5a....]]

VEGF vascular endothelial growth factor

Bob


----------



## seeker (Apr 21, 2007)

Are these related to pitutary hormone imbalance also???


----------



## Bobm9uk (Apr 20, 2007)

seeker said:


> Are these related to pitutary hormone imbalance also???


they all tie in to the hormone regulatory system......
need to do some more reading to find out all the intricacies...

inflammatory processes set off a chain reaction that includes effects in all the above systems.......vasoactive means it affects the lining (endothelium ~one cell thick) of the arteries/veins/capillaries...

see Moncada ~ Croonian Lecture 2005 Royal Society (of London)...
a brilliant exposition of the subject matter....

effects in the brain and pituitary are mediated by these circulating factors that then affect the output of the hypothalamus/pituitary.....hence, the HPA axis.......

Bob


----------



## seeker (Apr 21, 2007)

bob, Thanks for the info. It gives me some direction to look in and what to ask when I go to the endo group. Do you know if there are replacements?


----------



## Bobm9uk (Apr 20, 2007)

seeker said:


> bob, Thanks for the info. It gives me some direction to look in and what to ask when I go to the endo group. Do you know if there are replacements?


Pretty well all the hormones can be replaced or substituted by a precursor...
if they know what the fault is that's causing the problem ~ they can have a good shot at fixing it...it's finding the cause that's tricky... ...sometimes ....(always?)

the signalling molecules are a bit more difficult to manipulate....

Best wishes
Bob


----------



## seeker (Apr 21, 2007)

bob, thanks for the answer, it gives me some encouragement. I really need that now. Thanks


----------



## seeker (Apr 21, 2007)

Bob, Seeker here. The Endo group doesn't want to give me a appointment because I am not "diabetic"???? I know my dr ordered a lot of hormone test. One I am a little puzzled by. I remember he tested my tsh, and also my FSH (reproductive system??) Why would he check this hormone when I haven't had a cycle for 6 years? Would the LH (sex hormone) been a better test as I have no drive at all? I am so frusturated I have been searching the internet for a natural thyroid support this morning.


----------



## Bobm9uk (Apr 20, 2007)

seeker said:


> Bob, Seeker here. The Endo group doesn't want to give me a appointment because I am not "diabetic"???? I know my dr ordered a lot of hormone test. One I am a little puzzled by. I remember he tested my tsh, and also my FSH (reproductive system??) Why would he check this hormone when I haven't had a cycle for 6 years? Would the LH (sex hormone) been a better test as I have no drive at all? I am so frusturated I have been searching the internet for a natural thyroid support this morning.


FSH, LH and TSH all have a common component (the alpha chain) arising from the same gene.

It's the beta chain that gives the specific function of each of the hormones.

The thyrotropes (TSH) and the gonadotropes (FSH,LH) each produce the appropriate hormone...so that if one of the 'chains' (alpha) is not being produced in sufficient quantities, it ought to affect all three of the hormones TSH, FSH, LH......

Testosterone might be the one that's missing with lack of drive....?
the paradox is, that it's low estrogen in men that causes a similar problem....

Which hormones are adrift and who to see? Ob/Gynaecologist probably best; they're clued up.....

Best wishes
Bob


----------



## seeker (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks Bob, You're great about trying to explain some of this to me. I am so tired of " TRIED. " You always seem to make sense in my decreasing brain, and give me more resourses to search. Thanks a million. Seeker


----------



## Bobm9uk (Apr 20, 2007)

seeker said:


> Thanks Bob, You're great about trying to explain some of this to me. I am so tired of " TRIED. " You always seem to make sense in my decreasing brain, and give me more resourses to search. Thanks a million. Seeker


I don't know how my brain's put together either...... 
you're welcome to dig around a bit and find some more clues; it's the 'questions' that often lead me in the right direction too....

If I remember rightly (UK), we had 'Saxa Salt' in our early days, the one with the iodine in it ( in a yellow tub ).......remarkably, my late father could even recall the old 'Bemax' (Wheat Germ) product from his youth...c.1920s...I often wondered at the health of those folk from that era....even though his mother died from goitre and cardiac problems before the age of 30y......I think the disparity in 'outcome' was associated with the building of a set of reservoirs that fed 'piped' pure water to our location, by-passing the input of fluoride from the local hills (a lead mining area) into the main river; i.e. reservoir water was then used to supply the town, instead of river water.

I blame the 'Saxa Salt' for providing me enough brain power to keep me going still ..... apparently lack of iodine can knock chunks off intelligence if either the mother has low iodine/hypothyroxemia during early pregnancy, or the baby has congenital hypothryoidism (CH).

Hypothyroxemia is thought to be by far the larger (x100-200 times that of CH ) contributor to under-development of the brain of the fetus....at a very early stage of gestation....

By the time I was gestating (1943), I get the impresssion that they had the iodine problem relatively ~ 'under control'.

Then they opted to go for non-selective education post-war (UK) in the 1960s, whereas the original route of selective education (Grammar Schools in the UK) was based on suspiciously fabricated evidence from the immediate post-war period....

There seemed to be doubt about the nature/nuture argument as to the education possibilities amongst the lower/middle classes in the UK.... you may know that it is not a classless society here (even today)...

We have an outgoing Prime Minister who has succeeded in some respects, but has failed (on his own admission) in others......

One of those major failings has been the decision not to require the selenium enrichment of UK farming practice....This, in contrast to the Finnish nation where selenium enrichment in farming practice has produced astonishing results over a twenty year period ~ improving cardiac function and health....

.. from its effect on thyroid function via the seleno-de-iodinases that are required to produce tri-iodothyronine (T3) from thyroxine (T4), a normal part of the 'activating' process...

It also turns out, that the iodine released by the de-iodinating process, is effective in increasing thyroid activity at the receptors.....

Since the iodine is so necessary for producing thyroid hormones, it is remarkable that so little iodine is actually stored in the thyroid gland; most of it is in the muscle and fat and is essential in the skin and breast tissue, the brain, ovaries. testes and prostate .....

more on this later.....

Best wishes
Bob


----------



## julie bod (May 10, 2007)

Hi apparently some Gps ask you to fast before having your blood test as it gives a more accurate reading. My sister Gp does this however my Gp hasnt suggested this. worth a try i suppose


----------



## Nemesis (May 8, 2007)

I get dizzy & shaky as you described too. I'm on Yasmin, due to extreemly heavy 'periods' (not proper periods as its contraceptive) I only have one evey 3 months, but I feel like this quite often. Make sure you eat regularly- every few hours- even if its just fruit, vegetables or small snacks. If you still feel this way, there is something wrong. It's hard to know when your thyroid is all over the place!


----------



## mango (May 11, 2007)

I get shaky quite often my sister says its my sugar level that has dropped so take something sweet but I am sure its to do with my thyroid mine is underactive and the weight is going on all the time I have tried eating less drinking less nothing seems to be working has anyone got any ideas I even go on my stepper every day no weight shifts its soul destroying when you have no clothes to where coz your so fat


----------



## Bobm9uk (Apr 20, 2007)

mango said:


> I get shaky quite often my sister says its my sugar level that has dropped so take something sweet but I am sure its to do with my thyroid mine is underactive and the weight is going on all the time I have tried eating less drinking less nothing seems to be working has anyone got any ideas I even go on my stepper every day no weight shifts its soul destroying when you have no clothes to where coz your so fat


If you eat less, your body thinks it's starving, so tries to conserve what food there is by putting on reserve fat and keeping it there...it's the famine survival strategy that has obviously worked for ever...

if you eat well, and include some unsaturated fats, that should allow your body to start working better and allow you to keep fitter....

Reverse T3 (RT3) is produced in 'starvation mode'.....it slows you down and conserves energy......

It used to said that RT3 doesn't 'do' anything......it probably means it doesn't allow you to 'do' anything.....a slighly different interpretation.....

Best wishes
Bob


----------

